# OB global package/cervical dilator



## jcgiordano (Sep 18, 2009)

Can cervical dialtor code 59200 be billed in addition to the OB global package, 59400?


----------



## kbarron (Sep 18, 2009)

we bill for it if it is 24 hrs before delivery.


----------



## kellyg (Sep 22, 2009)

It is not considered part of the global service so it can be billed separately. Whether or not the insurance pays is another story.


----------



## efuhrmann (Apr 16, 2012)

*59200*

My doctor puts X2 on 59200.  Can this code be used more than once?  Modifier or units=2?


----------

